# Contusion pelvis



## nabernhardt (Sep 3, 2013)

does anyone have a suggestion for a diagnosis code for contusion of the pelvis?
Was thinking would I do contusion trunk? or contusion hip? or contusion abdominal wall?
thank you


----------



## devinmajor14 (Sep 3, 2013)

I would code 924.01: contusion of the hip.


----------

